# CCC or CC, both or neither



## Chetty (Mar 23, 2007)

We are members of the Camping and Caravan club and use their site as and when it suits us, we also use some services affiliated to the club. We are also considering joining the Caravan Club to take advantage of their small member only sites.
Your thoughts, opinions and preferences please of these clubs, we have friends who are CC members and only use their sites which we find too restrictive.

Rob & Di


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

From previous posts on the same subject the general consensus here is that the CC Club Sites are numerous, high spec but can be a little heavy handed with their regulations. The CC CLs are more numerous than the C&CC CS's but very similar in what they provide.
It all depends what you're looking for.
Ideally, if you can afford it and do a lot of UK camping, then the answer is both.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I belong to both. If I had to choose between the two then it would have to be the Caravan Club. The CC has more certificated sites which we like to use, and its magazine is superior to that of the CCC.

However, the CCC gives age concessions on its Club Sites.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

We belong to both but prefer C&CC.

steve & ann. ----- teensvan


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

We belong to both :lol:


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

*Hi
We belong to both but only for the use of the CL's I think that the charges in the CC are well over priced the C&CC are a little better on their price structure and give the concessions to the over 55's. When my membership expires with the CC I shall not be renewing, however they have done one good thing in my opinion and that is to get rid of the chairman [I'm told] bobby black.  

Ron*


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Which Club*

We are in both. Like the C&CC pricing system and CC CL's.

Steve


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

*Age discrimination?*



Chausson said:


> ............... C&CC are a little better on their price structure and give the concessions to the over 55's.............
> 
> Ron


How does the C&CC manage to maintain this "perk" - isn't it discriminatory against the under 55s and now therefore contrary to The Age Discrimination Act (or whatever it's called)?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Age discrimination?*



tonyt said:


> Chausson said:
> 
> 
> > ............... C&CC are a little better on their price structure and give the concessions to the over 55's.............
> ...


I'm all for the perk, but both of us are over 55


----------



## gillnpaul (Jan 6, 2007)

We are members of the c&cc and wanted to book a night at the cc site in York..Rowntree park I think its called.
On ringing to ask if we could book a one night stop-over last Saturday night, the answer is Yes, but its going to cost you ,as you are not members of our club.
£20.07 for Saturday night and a further £7.00 because your not members.
WHAT ! £27.07p for one night ...sorry but in my book thats a rip off, and we will not be joining the CC because of this. We stayed at a site called Willows house at Wiggington and was made really welcome at half the price.
Rowntree camping site maybe a lovely site, but im sure it was no lovelier than Willow house.
Just a suggestion, but why dont the C&CC and the CC get together and give each others members a discount scheme, or better still, maybe MHF could start owning campsites, they would be much friendlier and cheaper than both
P & G


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

We belong to both, but i think the c.c is overpriced. Also we wanted to weekend rally with our local DA, but with the cc you have to book in advance, with the ccc you can just turn up which for us is much better. We don't always want to book in advance, so the weather is great and you can just turn up at a rally with ccc. When you look at the programme for your local DA with the cc all the best events are fully booked anyway. Ok i know the advantages site wise of the cc, but if i had to choose it would be ccc.


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

The thinking always been that the C & CC is more family friendly although the do have the age concession.

I belong to both but favour the CC for it's CL's :wink:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

The C & CC now run the Forestry Commission ( as was ) campsites. Members can get a discount and age concession on all prices. Well worth having, you can recover your annual subs in a years camping easily.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

gillnpaul said:


> or better still, maybe MHF could start owning campsites, they would be much friendlier and cheaper than both
> P & G


Great idea - here's a cheap one: >> click

At 18 tourers and 4 statics, you'd get £1000 each per year from the statics, and 18 pitches * 365 days * 60% occupancy * £15 a night average = £59,130.

Take off £20k to pay someone to run it (park home included free) gives you £39k + £4k statics = £43k. From this, you need to take off electric, water and sewage rates, council tax, business rates, maintenance and replacement of equipment. I'm guessing you'd be left with £20k 'profit' per annum? Maybe less?

If you borrowed the money to buy it, say at 6% (interest only), you'd be needing to find £27k a year to fund the loan.

I don't see MHF branching out into campsites anytime soon :?

Gerald


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Spacerunner said:


> The C & CC now run the Forestry Commission ( as was ) campsites. Members can get a discount and age concession on all prices. Well worth having, you can recover your annual subs in a years camping easily.


What a truly back wards step IMHO as the sites were all so individual  now suppose they will try to standardise them?


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

I would happily go and run that site for 20K a year  need something new to do ...


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

johng1974 said:


> I would happily go and run that site for 20K a year  need something new to do ...


Get into line Mods have job offers first :lol:

I too belong to both clubs but have found I am using the CC Cl's more than the CCC ones, but think on the whole it does pay to belong to both. My insurance is with the CCC as they were £10 cheaper than the CC for the same insurer, which was nice as the original CCC quote was £50 more until I told them I was going with the CC. Whatever happened to the concept of loyalty :x


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)




----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

What a truly back wards step IMHO as the sites were all so individual  now suppose they will try to standardise them?[/quote]

I have never been impressed with the Forestry Commission's site maitenance.
I know that we want the sites, especially the New Forest sites to be as natural as possible, but after they have been closed all winter they still have sodden no-go areas, deep wheel ruts and where available poor toilet facilities. They have been raising their site fees for years, appearing to try and put off the general public from camping there. I have been using the New Forest since 1969 and stopped going there for over ten years as it was getting to be a rip off. Now at least the staff do go out daily to pick up litter.


----------



## gillnpaul (Jan 6, 2007)

Hey Gerannpasa

Please show me a site manager who is on £20,000 per year ....
From personal experience they are on no where near that, the CCC pay the minimum wage with free accomadation, Maybe the CC pay them £20,000 thats why their site fees are so expensive.

P & G


----------



## Wanderwagon3 (May 27, 2005)

*As topic*

Evening All

This is a well aired topic over the years in this and other Sites!

We are in both Clubs mainly to support "camping" .

Though different in ambience they are both good organisations though both getting very expensive IMHO.

For years now we have tried to do as much as possible of our trips in mainland Europe and Scandinavia where camping is generally better accepted,generally less expensive,especially since cross channel fares have become less of a rip off, generally better weather. less crowded on the roads which are generally better than in UK. Altogether more relaxing.

I do like The Borders and Scotland in early and late season.

Which club would we resign from if the pension objected to paying for both ? I don't know.

Safe roads to all

Ken........with Wanderwagon3


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

tonyt said:


> From previous posts on the same subject the general consensus here is that the CC Club Sites are numerous, high spec but can be a little heavy handed with their
> regulations.
> 
> hi i have been in cc a while and have never come accross this :wink:
> ...


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Just got our 20 years membership badge from the Caravan Club with a thankyou card from Trevor Watson. 
It was one of those floppy plastic badges - a quick sniff to bring back memories of childhood holidays when we bought those little pennants for the car windows (tho we didn't have car  The Weston super mare one was bigger than others I seem to remember. 

At least we got a metal badge from the camping club after 25 years :lol: 

and the age concession has now kicked in for both of us 8) 

We will stay in both for another year at least for their certificated sites and we have recently stayed at Oxford and Chichester CCC sites and Brighton CC on family visiting duties but only because of the hard stands available.

They are both really business orientated these days the CC more so IMHO 

Steve


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: Age discrimination?*



tonyt said:


> Chausson said:
> 
> 
> > ............... C&CC are a little better on their price structure and give the concessions to the over 55's.............
> ...


I think they can still do it. I get discount at B&Q and Focus. Wish the CC would do it.


----------



## kazzzy (Apr 9, 2006)

We are also members of both, we prefer the C&CC but have used sites of both clubs, if I had to choose it would be the C&CC but as already said if you can afford it and plan to use them join both.


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

Saruman said:


> tonyt said:
> 
> 
> > From previous posts on the same subject the general consensus here is that the CC Club Sites are numerous, high spec but can be a little heavy handed with their
> ...


----------

